# HgH or Tren/Test



## NEVERSURRENDR (Nov 3, 2015)

I've run many cycles of tren & test. My question is whether i would get better lean results with 5iu x40 days of growth than i would with 150/tren 250/test weekly x 8 weeks.


----------



## IronJulius (Nov 3, 2015)

NEVERSURRENDR said:


> I've run many cycles of tren & test. My question is whether i would get better lean results with 5iu x40 days of growth than i would with 150/tren 250/test weekly x 8 weeks.


neither are enough to get much gains i would say double the amount of tren/test and if you go hgh do it for 6 months 5iu daily. out of those 2 i would go with HGH if i could afford it


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Nov 4, 2015)

Can only afford 2 months of the hgh but i can double the tren time. So u think thatd yeild a better leaning result than 2 minths of the gh?


----------



## 000CHAMP000 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bro you wont see many results from only 2mnths hgh


----------



## bayou boy (Jan 3, 2016)

I would run low dose of GH if you already had it. If you could run 5iu for 2 months than you could run 2iu at 4 months. You might not be pleased either way but I would run less longer. Once again that's if you already had it. If you don't have it then leave it alone. Stick with tren n test. If this is the second or third time doing cycle then the tren and test will be enough. Might up tren though to 300-400mg but that's bout it. Maybe go 10 weeks also if had enough but 8-10 is fine. This is just me and we all are different. Your cycle could be perfect for you. After all you know your body better then us. Less is always better in aas when possible. HGH is not the case.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 10, 2016)

Anything can be accomplish with tren and test if your diet,training and rest are on point. Am assuming the amounts are weekly if so they are too low in my opinion I have run test at 500mg and tren at 350mg ew, I don't think I need more than that for now. Save the hgh for now until you can afford to get more to fully see the benefits, it starts working from the first pin just not enough to notice.


----------



## werewolf (Apr 22, 2016)

I would go with tren and test,  and save $ by not purchasing hgh. 5iu x40 days will give you no noticible result...


----------



## FitnessFreak89 (Apr 22, 2016)

You'd get good results if you're using 5iu per day or pharma grade HGH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 187Infidel (Jun 2, 2016)

Run all 3 and watch your pimp game go up a level...


----------

